# Pauline Lights



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Not to burst your bubble, but I was bow hunting there this November and yes there are lights in red and white. Guess what it is, 45 runs paralell to the powerline in the distance and what you are seeing is the road traffic. Deer for us were way down up there this year too!


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

Gee, cointoss, you sound like a real fun type of guy. Have kids? How'd you handle Santa Claus? Probablly no problem. Just spit it out, right?


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Exxcussse Me! Shotgun I hit the wrong button in replying to an earlier thread.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

If you are referring to the Paulding light, I would disagree. We have been going there for 25years and you cannot see 45. I dont know who may have told you that.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I think cointoss is mixing this up with another phenonema in another state where a strange light was seen all the time by hoards of people. It did turn out to be the powerlines. I seen this on tv a couple years ago. It wasn't in Michigan though. 

Whether you want to believe it or not, there is some strange [email protected] in this world than no one has an explanation for.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey Stumpjumper, 

Have you ever seen the moss that glows at night. I have a spot where I deer hunt occasionally that has this moss that glows. When you are up in your stand you can just see all this glowing stuff. It is very spooky. I have heard others seeing the same thing.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
OK, maybe I'm uninformed or maybe it's 'cause I lived out of state for 14 years, but what phenomanon is this 'Paulding Light'? I've never heard of it.....
Les


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Nope, but I've heard of it. If I seen something glowing in the woods at night I wouldn't be sticking around to find out if it was moss or not! 

Two years ago in Newago on opening day of rifle season I was sitting in the woods about 45 minutes before dark. All of a sudden the whole woods lit up like someone flicked a switch and turned the sun on! Then it went dark again. It only lasted about 1 second. That isn't no BS either. It went from being totally dark to being able to see every tree and detail all around me. I don't mean like someone behind me with a flashlight either.

Call me crazy if you want. But a few years earlier a 16 year year old kid fell asleep with the hammer back on his gun and accidentally shot himself. I was there too. It happened about 600yds from where I seen this light.

I'll tell ya, it couldn't get light fast enough that morning!


----------



## Hoodoo (Dec 30, 2001)

As far as I know, the Paulding Lights have never been explained, although lots of people have tried. I believe it was once featured on Unsolved Mysteries on TV.

I was there several years ago, late at night. After a long day of hunting, the rest of the gang decided to head over to the lights (actually, I don't know if it's light or lights). The lights are located on the Paulding Road, north of Watersmeet and south of Bruce's Crossing in the UP.

Anyway, I was totally wiped out and made the ride about half asleep. However, what I saw at the site woke me right up. I did not see a "glowing" light but an extremely BRIGHT light. We set up a spotting scope and the view looked like a dancing spot of fire. Unbelievable! And I can tell you, this is REALLY out in the toolies. No major cities within more than a hundred miles. Major highways are MILES away and there is rugged hilly and forested terrain all around. This is right in the middle of a national forest. And this light moved only slightly but was a constant beacon--not something you would expect from traffic. I also believe that sighting of this light predates any power lines that might be in the area.

So, it's a real mystery as far as I know but a lot of fun to go see.


----------



## selmateacher7 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fact or Faked showed that the Pauline lights are not car lights.
They had police clear 45 to test that theory. No cars on that road, yet the light came. They then sent a car on the road, turning it's lights off and on, It did not effect the pauline light as seen from that spot.
They also did some test with a plane. They found that nothing they did effected the light. Even with no cars on 45. The researchers at fact or Faked were stumped! Which is unusual. See the show on Netflix!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

selmateacher7 said:


> Fact or Faked showed that the Pauline lights are not car lights.
> They had police clear 45 to test that theory. No cars on that road, yet the light came. They then sent a car on the road, turning it's lights off and on, It did not effect the pauline light as seen from that spot.
> They also did some test with a plane. They found that nothing they did effected the light. Even with no cars on 45. The researchers at fact or Faked were stumped! Which is unusual. See the show on Netflix!


This thread is 12 YEARS OLD!! :lol:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Some college did a study and they did conclude it was headlights and tailights from the hwy a couple years ago. There are lights out in the desert in Nevada or someplace that does the same thing off the power lines. It is very cool though. I've been there at all ø dark 30 times. People need to stop trashing the place.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

The Paulding lights are definitely cool, but what I'm wondering is does anyone have any pics of this Pauline?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

mich buckmaster said:


> Hey Stumpjumper,
> 
> Have you ever seen the moss that glows at night. I have a spot where I deer hunt occasionally that has this moss that glows. When you are up in your stand you can just see all this glowing stuff. It is very spooky. I have heard others seeing the same thing.


 I have seen this several times. I didn't find it spooky, just real cool. This was when I had property in Ensley Twp, Newaygo County.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Saw something similar up in Mio. A group of us were sitting around a bonfire (it was winter) and all of a sudden, there were several small, glowing, green spheres about 30ft in the air and just kinda buzzing around. All of a sudden, the cluster of them flew off in their seperate directions. Gone. 
We all looked at eachother like "did you see that too?". Was REALLY strange. I've heard other people say they have seen similar things in and around Mio. 
Only thing I have ever seen that I cant explain.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

This site has a lot of cool places in Michigan to check out.

http://theshadowlands.net/places/michigan.htm


----------

